# Any Kenpo in Guam??



## Dominic Jones (Jul 19, 2006)

Hello all

I`m off tomorrow to Guam for a weeks holiday.  If you know any kenpo schools on the Island please let me know.

Cheers Dominic


----------



## Rick Wade (Jul 19, 2006)

Not American Kenpo.

ALoha 

Rick


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 19, 2006)

I just know of kempo on the island, but no AKK.


----------



## Ross (Jul 22, 2006)

Guam? 

There's lots in the UK!!!!

Hope you and the family are keeping well over there.

Cheers
Ross


----------



## Dominic Jones (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for the replies!!

Guam is a beautiful place to be.  Fairly happy I wasn`t training with the locals - nice people but they are built!

Back in Japan now - need to get more practice in.
Cheers Dom


----------

